# Health Cannabis Wheel



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

View attachment Health cannabis wheel..jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2015)

All of those are very good reasons to smoke Dank.


:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2015)

Exactly WH!


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 21, 2015)

And to think that for all these years I was just smoking it to get high.

LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 21, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## DankColas (Mar 21, 2015)

ROSEBUD
Thank You So Much!
That chart is so helpful.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> View attachment 223712



can i get a link to post this on face book
:vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

I got it from another site and can't find the original, i googled it..no luck, sorry.


----------



## Shaun485 (May 16, 2015)

This is really great...


----------



## Kraven (May 16, 2015)

Excellent Rose


----------



## cbdoil (Jun 2, 2015)

I've never heard of CBDV.....THCV yes. :stoned: As with everything on the net, take what you read with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 3, 2015)

Great!


----------

